
Microsoft quietly snuck an ssh client and server into latest Windows 10 update - spacemanspiffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/12/microsoft-quietly-snuck-an-ssh-client-and-server-into-the-latest-windows-10/
======
pbnjay
The server component sounds really promising - will it do Powershell? Windows
command line over SSH will be much more useful than RDP....

